# Doctor's Offices and Hospital Waiting Rooms I Still Don't Get Why We're Not Exposed!!



## PeachesBackwards (Sep 8, 2015)

When we sit in Doctor's Offices and Hospital Waiting Rooms aren't we exposed to the germs, illnesses and disease of patients? Maybe someone can explain to me if we aren't because I still don't get it and all I get when I ask Doctor's and Nurses about this is Double Talk. Same thing by the way with Doctor's and Nurses. Aren't they super exposed too? I don't think many of them are getting any more vaccinations then we are. Are the waiting rooms sprayed with some special chemical or disinfectants? Anyone care to elaborate? Thanks


----------



## bigg777 (Mar 18, 2013)

You can only be exposed to pathogens by physical contact.

You can't catch cold or flu from someone on the other end of a long distance phone call but, you can sure as hell catch them by touching a door knob, gas pump handle or chair arm in a waiting room, if a sick person has just recently touched, sneezed or coughed on them. Dr.'s offices, clinics and hospitals are the last places you want to be during an epidemic.

AND, beware of those cute, little "ankle biters", they are walking, crawling, snot encrusted germ magnets!


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

PeachesBackwards said:


> When we sit in Doctor's Offices and Hospital Waiting Rooms aren't we exposed to the germs, illnesses and disease of patients?


Pathogens (illness or disease causing viruses & bacteria), yes. Again, these pathogens have to enter the body before they can cause a problem. I'm not sure what you when ask about exposure to disease. Although some diseases, like diabetes, can be caused by viruses, as far was we know it's not transmissible.



PeachesBackwards said:


> Same thing by the way with Doctor's and Nurses. Aren't they super exposed too? I don't think many of them are getting any more vaccinations then we are.


It depends on what environment they practice in. If they work in the emergency room, family practice, or pediatrics, they have a high rate of exposure. Not everyone can work in those environments. Those of us that do have the Sherman tank version of immune systems. Many of them do get flu shots & if they work around pediatrics they hopefully get a pertussis vaccine to keep from transmitting it to an infant but that's about it.


----------



## PeachesBackwards (Sep 8, 2015)

*Please clarify for Me If these Sick People Enter a Doctor's Waiting Room*

can't I catch a Pathogen by breathing the same air in the room they occupied or sitting in the same chair they occupied, touching the same door they entered? Basically touching anything they touched? What about contact with my clothing? IE My pants touch the seat they occupied?


----------



## Tweto (Nov 26, 2011)

PeachesBackwards said:


> can't I catch a Pathogen by breathing the same air in the room they occupied or sitting in the same chair they occupied, touching the same door they entered? Basically touching anything they touched? What about contact with my clothing? IE My pants touch the seat they occupied?


The most virulent diseases are called airborne passable, I think that what they really mean is aerosol communicable. Coughs or sneezes are the biggest threat. The experts say that you can catch an aerosol deliverable disease from as far away as 10-20 feet. So if you are in a room with a sick person coughing or sneezing you are a risk of catching it.

I go to a specialist a couple times a year and their is a sign in the office that says if you are coughing or sneezing they don't want you to come in and please make another appointment.

During flu season the local news channels will some times say that the doctors will prescribe medication for you over the phone and request that you don't come to the office.

So, yes, the doctors office and waiting room is a very dangerous place. It's about the same as a commercial airliner.


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

PeachesBackwards said:


> can't I catch a Pathogen by breathing the same air in the room they occupied or sitting in the same chair they occupied, touching the same door they entered? Basically touching anything they touched? What about contact with my clothing? IE My pants touch the seat they occupied?


Last week at doctor's office, addressing a 'sinus infection/turned out to be an infected tooth' problem I had anti-bacterial soap and wipes in my hand the entire time--using often!!
I did not touch my face and even cleaned when I got to the car!!

I think exactly like you.

Tooth pulled today???--will have anti-bacterial antiseptic and wipes on hand--yesterday, the waiting room didn't even have a kleenex for me!!!
Had to ask for one from receptionist!!

Think about it-- most of time in dentist, your mouth is open!!


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Ever noticed how the hospital and waiting rooms are colder?


----------



## jimLE (Feb 25, 2015)

my mom has gotton pneumonia i dont know how many times since 2007(due to low immune system)..we were talking with her primary doctor about it one day.and he says it's because thats one of many diseases thats always air borne.and that she had spent to much time sitting outside..we always try to sit away from others.when she goes to see a doctor.but then again,besides coughing and sneezing...there's other ways as well.like handling door knobs,shopping carts,car doors.something on a store self that someone else handled.but yet.so unless it's seriously contagious enough disease to make us sick..,those of us with a good enough immune system dont have to worry much about the germs in the air and on things.


----------



## jimLE (Feb 25, 2015)

Grimm said:


> Ever noticed how the hospital and waiting rooms are colder?


thats to keep the germ count down much as possible..warmer it is.the more they multiply.cooler/colder it is.the fewer there of them..


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

jimLE said:


> thats to keep the germ count down much as possible..warmer it is.the more they multiply.cooler/colder it is.the fewer there of them..


That was my point. I thought that was basic common sense. But then I read that common sense is only common sense to those that know it and use it.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

jimLE said:


> my mom has gotton pneumonia i dont know how many times since 2007(due to low immune system)..we were talking with her primary doctor about it one day.and he says it's because thats one of many diseases thats always air borne.and that she had spent to much time sitting outside..we always try to sit away from others.when she goes to see a doctor.but then again,besides coughing and sneezing...there's other ways as well.like handling door knobs,shopping carts,car doors.something on a store self that someone else handled.but yet.so unless it's seriously contagious enough disease to make us sick..,those of us with a good enough immune system dont have to worry much about the germs in the air and on things.


Maybe your mom could wear a mask in the waiting room. Our doctor's office gives them out to people that ask for them.


----------



## jimLE (Feb 25, 2015)

im not sure to how much good that'll do for her.and just to make things worse..she's one of those ppl.that would never wear one.it'd look to tacky or whatever,.and it'd mess up her hairdo...ever watch the tv show,keeping up appearances? thats my mom,up to a point.lol


----------



## backlash (Nov 11, 2008)

I work in a hospital.
The waiting rooms are not kept colder.
They are on the same system as the rest of the hospital.
Maybe because they are located close to an outside door is why they feel colder.
The number one preventative thing you can do to not get sick is wash your hands.
I wash my hands dozens of times a day and I use hand sanitizer when going in or out a door.
Wash your hands and keep your hands away from your face and you will prevent a a lot of problems.


----------



## jimLE (Feb 25, 2015)

there's a added pluss,if i figure right...a person who works in a hospital normally has a better immune system.on account their exposed to so much more,compared to someone who dont work in one.


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

Pathogens are transmitted through the air, primarily through coughing and sneezing, direct contact like handshakes, kissing, or sex, and indirect contact like doorknobs. 

People in Japan put a mask on if they are sick. It is considered rude not to protect others. Some also put a mask on in flu season for added protection. I was trained to double mask, put a mask on a patient that was ill as well as putting one on myself. Eye protection was also considered important to prevent these aerosols from reaching the mucous membranes around the eyes. Any glasses will help but the wraparound kind work better.

Doorknobs are traditionally made of brass. Brass contains copper. Copper kills germs. People have forgotten the reason for brass doorknobs and since shinny doorknobs are preferred they are covered with a clear finish which defeats the antimicrobial nature of copper.

Each pathogen requires a quantity of microbes to make a person ill, some few and other pathogens require many. Every individual has a different resistance and that resistance in not stationary. I explained it to my students this way. Three people ate pizza that had been left out too long. One person ate two slices and got sick. The other two each had one slice and one of them got sick. The pizza had enough of the pathogen to require two pieces to make a normal healthy individual sick. One of the individuals that had only one slice had recently recovered from and illness and had a reduced immune system.

I know you had a good scare. Every day people die from disease, but every day people die from old age. Illness is part of life. Don't let fear run you, stress will kill you just as dead as a pathogen. All you can do is to take reasonable precautions. Just like looking both ways before crossing a street, you don't stress over street crossings but you take basic precautions. 

One precaution I take is that when I use a public restroom I use the paper towel that I used to dry my hands to also open the door with. I hold the door open with my foot and toss the towel into the trash. If the trash can is too far from the door I make my best attempt.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

jimLE said:


> ever watch the tv show,keeping up appearances? thats my mom,up to a point.lol


You must be a long lost brother. lol


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

PeachesBackwards said:


> can't I catch a Pathogen by breathing the same air in the room they occupied or sitting in the same chair they occupied, touching the same door they entered? Basically touching anything they touched? What about contact with my clothing? IE My pants touch the seat they occupied?


It's not likely you'll get something from breathing the same air. You can catch something by touching something they touched if you then touch your eyes, nose, or mouth. Clothing, like intact skin, is a barrier against infection. If it can't get inside your body, it can't reproduce & make you sick. You can't catch anything from being outside too much either. There are a lot less pathogens outside than inside.


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

tsrwivey said:


> It's not likely you'll get something from breathing the same air. You can catch something by touching something they touched if you then touch your eyes, nose, or mouth. Clothing, like intact skin, is a barrier against infection. If it can't get inside your body, it can't reproduce & make you sick. You can't catch anything from being outside too much either. There are a lot less pathogens outside than inside.


Some pathogens are transmissible through the air. The more crowded the more likely transmission is. Indoors is a far greater risk than outdoors just because of the relative air movement. If on an almost empty sidewalk, someone coughs five feet before you pass, you are at risk. In a crowded room this same cough puts many at risk. Our immune system fights off these attacks every day.


----------



## Oomingmak (Feb 26, 2015)

I think it is pretty obvious that hospitals and Dr's offices are good places to avoid............... after all what do we have in them........... SICK PEOPLE!! 

I avoid them if at all possible and if I do have to go there for one reason or another, the very first thing I do when I leave is wash my hands. Then my clothes go in the wash when I get home.

If you want to stay healthy during flu season, heck all the time for that matter, avoid all places that are crammed with people. Schools, shopping malls, grocery stores, transit buses, restaurants and if you have to go in them avoid contact as much as possible with door handles and countertops. Wash your hands often.

I don't have a problem with much of this as we live on a farm. Raise most of our own food. Kids are grown and long gone out on their own. My wife is a good cook and I find most restaurants disappointing, as does she. So our life style is such that we not only don't want to, but don't have to frequent many of the germ infested locals that so many love to visit on a daily basis.


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

This thread, and others started by the OP, absolutely amazes me. Peaches stated that he has talked to Doctors and Nurses about this question, and refers to their answers as double talk, yet poses the same questions to people he really knows nothing about and expects a different answer...does anybody but me see anything odd about this?


----------



## ras1219como (Jan 15, 2013)

camo2460 said:


> This thread, and others started by the OP, absolutely amazes me. Peaches stated that he has talked to Doctors and Nurses about this question, and refers to their answers as double talk, yet poses the same questions to people he really knows nothing about and expects a different answer...does anybody but me see anything odd about this?


I've had the very same thoughts.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

camo2460 said:


> This thread, and others started by the OP, absolutely amazes me. Peaches stated that he has talked to Doctors and Nurses about this question, and refers to their answers as double talk, yet poses the same questions to people he really knows nothing about and expects a different answer...does anybody but me see anything odd about this?


I told you all this guy is a troll.


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

Grimm said:


> I told you all this guy is a troll.


Quoted for truth!!!


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

camo2460 said:


> Quoted for truth!!!


I have a good track record when it comes to calling out trolls.


----------



## PeachesBackwards (Sep 8, 2015)

camo2460 said:


> This thread, and others started by the OP, absolutely amazes me. Peaches stated that he has talked to Doctors and Nurses about this question, and refers to their answers as double talk, yet poses the same questions to people he really knows nothing about and expects a different answer...does anybody but me see anything odd about this?


You don't understand, unfortunately. I wanted different peoples answers and opinions and if any of them sounded like they were worth finding out more, researching for myself. That's how I approach questions as there's nothing wrong getting other people's thoughts/opinions to revise your own.* I don't see anything odd about that at all, sorry. To those of you who consider that trolling well that says everything about you. Just put me on your ignore list and don't reply to someone who you consider a troll.
*


----------



## drfacefixer (Mar 8, 2013)

jimLE said:


> thats to keep the germ count down much as possible..warmer it is.the more they multiply.cooler/colder it is.the fewer there of them..


Studies have shown that cold air actually dampens the body's immune response. Viruses really don't care about temperature because they only can reproduce in a host. Bacteria usually prefer warmer environments and will multiply when conditions are right. But again, almost every square inch of the earth is covered by bacteria. Every inch of your skin is. We only care about pathogenic bacteria not Commensal bacteria.

If offices are kept colder, the medical reason is more people faint with the mix, or anxiety, stress, and elevated temperature. It sucks when your trying to treat one person and their escort and have syncopal episodes. Now you end up with two patients and liabilities if someone passes out and hits the floor.


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

jimLE said:


> ...a person who works in a hospital normally has a better immune system.on account their exposed to so much more,compared to someone who dont work in one.


I wouldn't say it's because of their exposure. Someone who catches everything that goes around couldn't work at a hospital. They'd miss far too many days out sick to continue working there.


----------



## bogey (Aug 10, 2015)

When I first started working in a hospital, I seemed to catch everything that came along for about a year. Now, I've worked with every illness that comes around each year, and rarely get sick. And as for too many call ins? Nonsense. We usually have to work sick - as long as we aren't contagious. Reportably contagious that is! Said with tongue only slightly in cheek.


----------

